# Face bar for acne prone skin??



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm looking to make a face bar soap and have no idea what recipe to your! At the minute I love bentonight clay so I would mind adding some! I was Aslo thinking maybe -
Shea
Hemp
Aloe
What does everyone use for the face? Any recipes would be apprecieted


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2018)

I just use my regular soap or salt bars.  Never make anything special. My kids and I have had great results just quitting detergents.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 3, 2018)

I make one a couple of my friends really like for their face. It’s mostly olive oil, with shea butter then equal amounts of avocado oil, coconut oil and palm oil. I also use activated charcoal in the bar and leave it unscented.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, I swear by rice brain oil.  I think is my favorite, and heard is amazing for the skin.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 4, 2018)

My husband uses whatever bar I have in the shower and his skin looks great. I just use plain water with a spritz of hydrosol when I get out of the shower. There was a bit of a transition but my skin looks better than it has in years (as long as I change my pillow case regularly). My skin could probably survive using soap but I don’t think my husband’s skin would look as nice if he stopped. 

Try your usual bar, it may be all you need


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 4, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I just use my regular soap or salt bars.  Never make anything special. My kids and I have had great results just quitting detergents.


Can I ask what are salt bars?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 4, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Can I ask what are salt bars?



Salt bars are high coconut with salt added at trace.  Mine are 80% Co, 15 Avocado and 5 castor.  I use 35-15% of my oil weight in salt.  20% SF. They require a long cure, I like 6 months but longer is better to me. They can be used after 6 weeks but better longer


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 4, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Salt bars are high coconut with salt added at trace.  Mine are 80% Co, 15 Avocado and 5 castor.  I use 35-15% of my oil weight in salt.  20% SF. They require a long cure, I like 6 months but longer is better to me. They can be used after 6 weeks but better longer


What are the benefits of salt bars of mever heard of them for the face? Is that 20% super fat? Can you do that on the lye calculator?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 4, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> What are the benefits of salt bars of mever heard of them for the face? Is that 20% super fat? Can you do that on the lye calculator?



Yes, 20% super fat.  I believe the salt in the bars helps dry and clear breakouts.  We’ve been using them for years now.  I only use them 2-3 times a week now as I’m older and my skin is a bit drier than when I first started using them. My girls are in their 30’s and still use them.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 4, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, 20% super fat.  I believe the salt in the bars helps dry and clear breakouts.  We’ve been using them for years now.  I only use them 2-3 times a week now as I’m older and my skin is a bit drier than when I first started using them. My girls are in their 30’s and still use them.


I'm so behind lol I'm only 28 so maybe a good time to start 

What salt does everybody use just read about sea salt is that the best one?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 4, 2018)

I use non-iodized sea salt. Fine grain. Also, I forgot to respond regarding the SF on the calculator.  Yes, I change the SF to 20.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2018)

I make my daughter a high coconut oil, castor oil salt bar with activated charcoal, with a 15% SF. For her, it works wonders. It did take her about 2.5 weeks of using the bar before seeing the results, however, once she did, she will not use any other soap on her face. 

Another thing that people don't think of when it comes to acne prone/oily skin is to use a moisturizer. She and I both use a oil free moisturizer for our face everyday, and this also helped as much as any soap did.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 5, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I make my daughter a high coconut oil, castor oil salt bar with activated charcoal, with a 15% SF. For her, it works wonders. It did take her about 2.5 weeks of using the bar before seeing the results, however, once she did, she will not use any other soap on her face.
> 
> Another thing that people don't think of when it comes to acne prone/oily skin is to use a moisturizer. She and I both use a oil free moisturizer for our face everyday, and this also helped as much as any soap did.


That sounds really nice  do you have the exact recipe? How much charcoal ect do you have to use? Do you have any pics of the bars! I do moisturise atm I'm using argan oil mixed with aloe and abit of lavander to calm its hard to know what's causing the problem


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> That sounds really nice  do you have the exact recipe? How much charcoal ect do you have to use? Do you have any pics of the bars! I do moisturise atm I'm using argan oil mixed with aloe and abit of lavander to calm its hard to know what's causing the problem


80% Coconut Oil
10% Castor Oil
10% Avocado Oil
1/4 tsp charcoal PPO
50% salt PPO 
15% Superfat

No pics, but it's just a dark grey/black bar of soap.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 5, 2018)

My family and friends of all ages and skin types love pine tar CP or LS. Hubby uses it on his head too but I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, especially those of us with hair longer than 1/4", lol.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> That sounds really nice  do you have the exact recipe? How much charcoal ect do you have to use? Do you have any pics of the bars! I do moisturise atm I'm using argan oil mixed with aloe and abit of lavander to calm its hard to know what's causing the problem


Hi Newbie89
If you've got acne prone skin, you might find this site useful.  https://www.acne.org/messageboard/articles/article/122-do-oils-cause-acne/


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 6, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Hi Newbie89
> If you've got acne prone skin, you might find this site useful.  https://www.acne.org/messageboard/articles/article/122-do-oils-cause-acne/


Thank you will have a look 



KristaY said:


> My family and friends of all ages and skin types love pine tar CP or LS. Hubby uses it on his head too but I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, especially those of us with hair longer than 1/4", lol.


sorry I'm new to all this what is pine tar? What is co or ls?



jcandleattic said:


> 80% Coconut Oil
> 10% Castor Oil
> 10% Avocado Oil
> 1/4 tsp charcoal PPO
> ...


Sound really nice I have all this sruff will give it a go! How long does it take to cure with the salt?


----------



## artemis (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> How long does it take to cure with the salt?



Same as any other type: 4-6 weeks, but better with more time.

If you mean how long before you can unmold... That will be fast! If you have a cavity mold use it! If you have a loaf mold, you'll need to get it out and cut it as soon as it's hard. Be careful-- it might still be pretty hot.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 6, 2018)

artemis said:


> Same as any other type: 4-6 weeks, but better with more time.
> 
> If you mean how long before you can unmold... That will be fast! If you have a cavity mold use it! If you have a loaf mold, you'll need to get it out and cut it as soon as it's hard. Be careful-- it might still be pretty hot.


Oh really I may need to buy separate moulds then! I'm so impatient hate you have to wait 4-6 weeks



jcandleattic said:


> 80% Coconut Oil
> 10% Castor Oil
> 10% Avocado Oil
> 1/4 tsp charcoal PPO
> ...


Do you mix you salt with the lye water first?


----------



## artemis (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Oh really I may need to buy separate moulds then! I'm so impatient hate you have to wait 4-6 weeks


Before I got my cavity mold, I just used empty margarine tubs that I had saved.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 6, 2018)

artemis said:


> Before I got my cavity mold, I just used empty margarine tubs that I had saved.


That's a good idea abit scared of them setting too fast though


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Sound really nice I have all this sruff will give it a go! How long does it take to cure with the salt?


I cure mine for 6 months because they are just better when they are older, and I have the time, however, like @artemis said, 4-6 weeks is fine. But yes, I also use individual molds, and only make 1lb batches at a time.



Newbie89 said:


> Do you mix you salt with the lye water first?


No, that would be a brine soap, these are actual salt bars. 50% salt per pound of oils added at trace and right before the pour.



Newbie89 said:


> That's a good idea abit scared of them setting too fast though


That's why you would use individual molds, then it doesn't matter how fast they set up, you don't have to worry about cutting them. I leave mine in my individual molds for a few days, however, if I used a log mold or a mold that I would have to cut the loaf, I would unmold and cut within 4-8 hours depending on the atmosphere.


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2018)

It depends on your margarine tub sizes, but what *jcandelattic* is talking about are surely the smaller ones.  I just mention this because some folks with large families don't normally buy the smaller sizes.  But they are great for single bars of soap, and sometimes the cost difference per ounce is really negligible when there is a sale going on.


----------



## artemis (Mar 6, 2018)

earlene said:


> It depends on your margarine tub sizes, but what *jcandelattic* is talking about are surely the smaller ones.  I just mention this because some folks with large families don't normally buy the smaller sizes.  But they are great for single bars of soap, and sometimes the cost difference per ounce is really negligible when there is a sale going on.


At my store, a pack of two smaller tubs costs the same as the one larger tub, so that's what I've been buying. A couple of brands are even using rectangular tubs. They are the perfect size and shape for a bar of soap.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry Newbie89. Pine Tar soap CP (cold process bars) or LS (liquid soap). I find pine tar at Tractor Supply in the equine section. It's used on horse's hooves. I use 15% in my recipe and add tea tree EO. The biggest thing to know about using it is how speedy trace is. I usually have about 30 seconds to get it into the mold once I add the PT.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 6, 2018)

earlene said:


> It depends on your margarine tub sizes, but what *jcandelattic* is talking about are surely the smaller ones.  I just mention this because some folks with large families don't normally buy the smaller sizes.  But they are great for single bars of soap, and sometimes the cost difference per ounce is really negligible when there is a sale going on.


Do you still have to line the tub with anything or will the soap not stick to plastic?



KristaY said:


> Sorry Newbie89. Pine Tar soap CP (cold process bars) or LS (liquid soap). I find pine tar at Tractor Supply in the equine section. It's used on horse's hooves. I use 15% in my recipe and add tea tree EO. The biggest thing to know about using it is how speedy trace is. I usually have about 30 seconds to get it into the mold once I add the PT.


Iv never heard of it wonder if I can buy it in the UK anywhere! So you jist mix it in before trace?

Is this the right stuff?


----------



## KristaY (Mar 6, 2018)

Hopefully I attached the pic. Still trying to figure out the new forum design, lol. I don't know about sources in the UK so hopefully someone comes along to give you the info. I know Euro soapers make PT soap so it's available somewhere.

It's the very last ingredient I add. Since it's very thick tar, I usually mix it with a few ounces of warmed oil from the batch to help incorporate it a bit better. I bring my batter just to emulsification including the tea tree then, using a whisk, mix in the PT/oil blend. I look like a mad woman when I'm doing it because I'm whisking so fast then dumping it quickly in the mold
 . I have my mold sitting as close as I can and by the time I get done pouring it's hard to smooth out the top. It's the sprint of soaping for sure. Also, no color needed. It cures to a dark brown.

Ok. The pic attachment didn't work out well at all, sorry about that. I'll get the hang of it though!


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 6, 2018)

KristaY said:


> Hopefully I attached the pic. Still trying to figure out the new forum design, lol. I don't know about sources in the UK so hopefully someone comes along to give you the info. I know Euro soapers make PT soap so it's available somewhere.
> 
> It's the very last ingredient I add. Since it's very thick tar, I usually mix it with a few ounces of warmed oil from the batch to help incorporate it a bit better. I bring my batter just to emulsification including the tea tree then, using a whisk, mix in the PT/oil blend. I look like a mad woman when I'm doing it because I'm whisking so fast then dumping it quickly in the moldView attachment 29236
> . I have my mold sitting as close as I can and by the time I get done pouring it's hard to smooth out the top. It's the sprint of soaping for sure. Also, no color needed. It cures to a dark brown.
> ...


I really intrested in this iv looked and cant even buy these bars near me  is it still 4-6 weeks to cure?



Newbie89 said:


> I really intrested in this iv looked and cant even buy these bars near me  is it still 4-6 weeks to cure?


Also can you add salt I to this as well or would that need to be a diffrent bar? What other oils do you use?


----------



## artemis (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Do you still have to line the tub with anything or will the soap not stick to plastic?



I don't line my margarine tubs. I just pop the soap out.


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Do you still have to line the tub with anything


 I have not had to use any sort of release agent with plastic and I don't line them. The soap usually slides right out.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, cure is 4-6 weeks. For what it's worth here's my recipe:

30% - Palm/lard/tallow
20% - Coconut/PKO or blend
5% - Cocoa butter
30% Olive/Sunflower/Avocado or blend (10% each or blend of your choice)
15% PT

I use 3% SF and aloe vera juice as my lye liquid.


----------



## OldHippie (Mar 6, 2018)

KristaY said:


> Yes, cure is 4-6 weeks. For what it's worth here's my recipe:
> 
> 30% - Palm/lard/tallow
> 20% - Coconut/PKO or blend
> ...


According to acne.org, coconut and cocoa are the most comedogenic (pore-clogging), clearly the worse possible choices for an acne soap.
https://www.acne.org/messageboard/articles/article/122-do-oils-cause-acne/


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 6, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> is it still 4-6 weeks to cure?


Every soap, regardless of the recipe, will always have at least a 4-6 week cure. Some soaps, depending on oils used, to be their very best, will take even longer, such as 100% Olive oil soaps, which can take 9-12 months to be their best. 
The only exception is Melt and Pour soap which can be used as soon as it's unmolded.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 7, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> According to acne.org, coconut and cocoa are the most comedogenic (pore-clogging), clearly the worse possible choices for an acne soap.
> https://www.acne.org/messageboard/articles/article/122-do-oils-cause-acne/


I didn't think salt soap could be made without coconut oil though? Iv never seen a recipe without it


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 7, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Every soap, regardless of the recipe, will always have at least a 4-6 week cure. Some soaps, depending on oils used, to be their very best, will take even longer, such as 100% Olive oil soaps, which can take 9-12 months to be their best.
> The only exception is Melt and Pour soap which can be used as soon as it's unmolded.


Hmmmm I may have to look into a melt and pour option


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 7, 2018)

KristaY said:


> Yes, cure is 4-6 weeks. For what it's worth here's my recipe:
> 
> 30% - Palm/lard/tallow
> 20% - Coconut/PKO or blend
> ...


Thank you I love avocado and aloe on my skin I will give this a try


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> According to acne.org, coconut and cocoa are the most comedogenic (pore-clogging), clearly the worse possible choices for an acne soap.
> https://www.acne.org/messageboard/articles/article/122-do-oils-cause-acne/


They are comedogenic if you apply the oils directly to your skin and leave them on. After the process of saponification in soap they are converted to a salt and behave differently from when they were in the oil state. The only caution is when you increase the superfat in the soap which leaves an amount of unsaponified fats that could linger on the skin if not washed off properly.
But if you're making a face cream/ butter then yes, I would steer clear of CO and CB and AO etc if suffering from acne prone skin.
On the other hand, Shea Butter has a comedogenic value of 0 and can be used in face creams and lotions without fear of clogging the pores.  There are always exceptions of course as everyone's skin reacts slightly differently to soaps and oils and creams.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 7, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> I didn't think salt soap could be made without coconut oil though? Iv never seen a recipe without it



Coconut oil is the only soap that’s able to lather in salt water. I’m not sure the minimum percentage you need, but I think the Lowe’s I’ve seen is 70 or 80%


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 7, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> I didn't think salt soap could be made without coconut oil though? Iv never seen a recipe without it



It certainly can.  I make 100% OO 50% salt soap.  It is lovely, I think.  I do not have a bubble fettish though.  You can basically make any soap you want to suit your skin and you preferences.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 7, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> 80% Coconut Oil
> 10% Castor Oil
> 10% Avocado Oil
> 1/4 tsp charcoal PPO
> ...



Thank you for posting your recipe, jcandleattic. I may have to make something like this for my granddaughter. Do you use any kind of a scent in it?


----------



## OldHippie (Mar 7, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Can I ask what are salt bars?


Sure, start a new thread.  This one is about acne soap (or was), not salt bars or pine tar.  I had questions about salt soap too.  I took advantage of the search function.


Saffron said:


> They are comedogenic if you apply the oils directly to your skin and leave them on. After the process of saponification in soap they are converted to a salt and behave differently from when they were in the oil state. The only caution is when you increase the superfat in the soap which leaves an amount of unsaponified fats that could linger on the skin if not washed off properly.
> But if you're making a face cream/ butter then yes, I would steer clear of CO and CB and AO etc if suffering from acne prone skin.
> On the other hand, Shea Butter has a comedogenic value of 0 and can be used in face creams and lotions without fear of clogging the pores.  There are always exceptions of course as everyone's skin reacts slightly differently to soaps and oils and creams.


Thanks for the clarification on this.  The net is abound with information about the merits of the oils we use to make soap, but I haven't been able to find squat about the qualities of the resulting salts.  Thanks for the tip on the shea.  Where do you find this information?

My bath soaps offer great relief from the scaly skin of the arid indoor winter environment, but are too oily to use as face soaps, so I am working on a recipe for an effective face soap.  My goal is to be able to strip off make-up with out striping the oils that protect our skin.  I was hoping such a soap would be effective in addressing acne, but perhaps I'll need to make a separate soap for that.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 7, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Thank you for posting your recipe, jcandleattic. I may have to make something like this for my granddaughter. Do you use any kind of a scent in it?


I do, because I hate the way unscented soap smells, but since this is specifically for the face, I only use 2-3%, and it's usually a water type or fresh type scent.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 7, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Can I ask what are salt bars?





OldHippie said:


> Sure, start a new thread.  This one is about acne soap (or was), not salt bars or pine tar.  I had questions about salt soap too.  I took advantage of the search function.



OldHippie, this is the thread that Newbie89 started, and this question was asked (and answered) back on the first page.

The question followed logically from the suggestions offered and I'm not sure why you've posted this?


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 8, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> Sure, start a new thread.  This one is about acne soap (or was), not salt bars or pine tar.  I had questions about salt soap too.  I took advantage of the search function.
> 
> The thread I started is about face soap for acne!  I'm told includes salt bars and pine tar dont understand why I would need to start a new thread?


----------



## earlene (Mar 8, 2018)

You don't have to start a new thread.  This is your thread and the question is on topic, as I perceive it.

Salt bars have a high percentage of salt in them.  There are brine bars, where the salt is first completely dissolved in liquid (usually water, but I suppose one could use something else) .  These are often called 'Soleseife' (pronounced soul-lay-say-ef-aye).  There are salt bars, where undissolved salt is used and added to the batter, in varying percentages; some use as high as 100% salt or 1:1 salt to oils in weight.  In either method, the percentage of salt to oils is a personal choice.  But using high CO (Coconut Oil) in a salt bar is usually done because CO is the best oil for lathering in the presence of salt.

Perhaps someone else who actually makes salt soaps on a regular basis will come along and tell you more.  I don't make them very often myself.  Or as OldHippie suggests, you could do a search about salt bars and find more info that way, as well.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 8, 2018)

I make, and use daily, a salt bar and love it. The recipe I use is Obisidian's salt bar recipe, which uses 50% oil weight of salt. I find it to be my gentlest soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> These are often called 'Soleseife' (pronounced soul-lay-say-ef-aye).


That's how you pronounce that!! I've never said it out loud, but always read it as "soul-safe" LOL 
And I agree, no reason to start a new thread.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> Perhaps someone else who actually makes salt soaps on a regular basis will come along and tell you more.


You basically covered it.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> You don't have to start a new thread.  This is your thread and the question is on topic, as I perceive it.
> 
> Salt bars have a high percentage of salt in them.  There are brine bars, where the salt is first completely dissolved in liquid (usually water, but I suppose one could use something else) .  These are often called 'Soleseife' (pronounced soul-lay-say-ef-aye).  There are salt bars, where undissolved salt is used and added to the batter, in varying percentages; some use as high as 100% salt or 1:1 salt to oils in weight.  In either method, the percentage of salt to oils is a personal choice.  But using high CO (Coconut Oil) in a salt bar is usually done because CO is the best oil for lathering in the presence of salt.
> 
> Perhaps someone else who actually makes salt soaps on a regular basis will come along and tell you more.  I don't make them very often myself.  Or as OldHippie suggests, you could do a search about salt bars and find more info that way, as well.




thank you just 1 more question, would i keep the lye percentage at 33% like i did with my last soap?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 8, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> thank you just 1 more question, would i keep the lye percentage at 33% like i did with my last soap?


I keep mine at 33%. High % Coconut Oil is prone to heat up and go into full gel as it is, so using more water, may encourage even more heat.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 8, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> thank you just 1 more question, would i keep the lye percentage at 33% like i did with my last soap?



Newbie89, it makes sense to keep your lye percentage at the same level for your first lot of batches, so you can compare the differences in recipes without having to try and interpret the differences that changing the water makes. Once you have a few batches under your belt, you can vary the lye concentration.

Salt bars are fine at 33% because the high coconut content (I do have to correct my earlier post and state that it's not necessary to always include coconut, but it bubbles nicely in salt bars) will warm up quite a lot anyway, which means that even at 33% it is likely that your soap will gel.

PS. (edited to add PS) What jcandleattic said!


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 8, 2018)

thank you  have not yet managed to get individual moulds so will have a go in the morning when can keep an eye on my big one! haha wish me luck


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 8, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> thank you  have not yet managed to get individual moulds so will have a go in the morning when can keep an eye on my big one! haha wish me luck


Good luck, just remember, it will most likely still be warm when you need to cut it otherwise it's going to get too hard to cut.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 8, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> thank you  have not yet managed to get individual moulds so will have a go in the morning when can keep an eye on my big one! haha wish me luck



I'd really suggest you use any little container you can, rather than trying to cut from a log or slab.
The timing is so tight, for getting the cut done without it crumbling (too early or too late, and it will crumble).

If you do go ahead with a larger mould, cut while it's still warm (as soon as it doesn't dint when you poke it).

Good luck! 

(! PS again ... I am going to get coffee )


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 8, 2018)

Depending on the size of the container you’ll need to watch it closely to cut. My 5 lb loaf I can generally cut in about 3 hours. Make sure to wear gloves as lye will still be active.


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

There are Wiki links on SoapCalc about Lauric Acid and Linoleic Acid, it says they are good for *Acne*.

Lauric acid is found in Coconut and Palm Kernel
Linoleic acid is found in [paraphrasing] nuts, seeds, bean oil and corn
The links are the small i buttons next to the acids list, and the Wiki pages can tell you more


----------

